
23-year-old closes anti-aging venture fund - longevityaddict
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/22/this-23-year-old-just-closed-her-second-fund-which-is-focused-on-aging-with-22-million/
======
bshimmin
I was going to make some awful joke about Peter Thiel wanting to drink her
blood, but she kind of gets there first (sans Thiel references) in her final
answer:

 _While scientifically interesting, I think they get a little over-discussed
in the press because of that vampiricism. It’s not as sexy to talk about new
genetic regulatory elements that control the aging process. That’s not going
to get as many clicks as a story about drinking the blood of your five-year-
old._

